# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Linux  >  andLinux - Linux дистрибутив работающий внутри Windows

## ALEX(XX)

На базе Ubuntu Linux создан дистрибутив andLinux, отличающийся тем, что предназначен исключительно для использования внутри Windows, причем не просто запуска Linux в обособленном окне, а полной интеграцией Linux приложений в среду Windows, сообщает opennet. Например, пиктограммы с Linux приложениями помещаются в меню на панели управления Windows, запущенные программы видны на панели задач, осуществляется привязка определенных типов файлов к Linux приложениям в Explorer, каждое Linux приложение открывается в отдельном окне. andLinux основывается на двух китах: CoLinux (выполнение Linux ядра как Windows процесса) и Xming (X-сервер для Windows). Доступны две редакции дистрибутива, на базе XFCE и KDE.
Cайт проекта

uinc.ru

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Lexxus

Берем VirtualBox последнюю версию

Делаем дополнения гостевой ОС. Интегрируем на рабочий стол Windows и работаем, как с обычной виндой... из Linux...

А это, извините, убожество... (я про andLinux)

----------

